

Ask HN: Portfolio sites - skaplun

Hey Guys,
Question:<p>In light of the new professions that expanded in recent years (coders, graphic design) few sites now provide a platform for professionals to create a portfolio (github, dribbble)<p>What are the platforms that exist today that allow Web Content&#x2F;Promotions writers, SEO &amp; project managers to share their portfolio?<p>How would you go about creating these platforms?
======
seekingcharlie
If you're wanting to build a portfolio for yourself, Wordpress is the most
common option.

If you're asking about a platforms for project managers (like Dribbble et al),
I'd say that probably the reason why such a platform doesn't exist, is because
project management isn't really a visual discipline in the way that design or
even development may be. Most just tend to use their own website, giving them
the flexibility to share their thought-process.

------
jlis
Have you tried dunked.com already? You should try that.

I'm currently in a team of 3 persons building a competitor for creating easy
portfolios/cv's, but with main focus on the german market.

